# Do you expect the person you're dating to have a job?



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

Do your duty and vote.

Edit: When you answer, I mean in all scenarios, ranging from whether the person simply doesn't want to or has a disability or something similar that prevents them from working.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

I'd hope so but I wouldn't dismiss someone for it.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Theres no way I could support both of us.. so yeah, I'd expect him to have a job. Wouldn't matter what kind of job though. I wouldn't mind at all if my partner made min wage.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Of course


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

If she can work and shes not in coll/uni she better be. Ain't no captain save a ho. Gotta keep it nice and greasy round these *****es.


----------



## Zaac (May 20, 2015)

Nah but she's not mooching off of me either.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not really, it would be a plus but not a requirement.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I used to not care when I had absolutely no job, but now that I've been employed it seems a bit more important. Plus age factors into that since im no spring chicken. All in all though, I do accept their life situation whether it be they are working or not. Ambition is good thing.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I assume that she has a job of some sort but depending on the reason it's not a deal breaker.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I'd be a hypocrite if I did. But you know what, even if I were employed I wouldn't give a damn if she were on welfare or an allowance or whatever. Who gives a crap, work is horrible unless you find just the right thing, and good luck with that if you're dysfunctional enough to be the type of person who'd want to be around me.


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

I dont expect it but I expect they'll at least be willing to look or try in some way. As long as they're not a lazy douche whose capable of working but simply doesnt want to because he prefers his welfare check. Those people are leeches.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

saya2077 said:


> I dont expect it but I expect they'll at least be willing to look or try in some way. As long as they're not a lazy douche whose capable of working but simply doesnt want to because he prefers his welfare check. Those people are leeches.


See that's the problem with having a signature that addresses everyone, sometimes your message doesn't quite... gel with it.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

No, i would just like to meet someone i can relate to and with a personality that appeals to me, i wouldn't care about their job, social status or place on the social ladder because i am not a shallow piece of ****.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

When I was younger, no. Now that I'm older, yes. Or at least that they're striving towards something.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

The last relationship I was in I paid for almost everything...which it turned out was quite a lot.

It wouldn't entirely prevent me from dating a girl but I don't think I would take that relationship to the next level...


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

My ideal is hard working and ambitious like me but I don't get that all the time. So yeah I dated women that didn't have a job, like I said not my ideal but it works too. 

I'm currently still unemployed and dating. My woman isn't taking care of me though. And that will never happen, I just don't believe in that...unless circumstances prevented me from working like a disability. I have my savings from all my hard work in my 20s, that's how I'm able to take her out on dates and all. Planning to be employed very soon...my savings won't last forever.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes. It's also a requirement.
Not because I want to mooch off him. But I do want kids in two or tree years, and I want them to have a future. Ideally.

If any of us are unemployed, that won't happen.
I was unemployed for 3 years. Unintentionally of course. Next time might be 10-20. He could end up being unemployed for 10 years.

If my current boyfriend looses his, job, I'll obviously still stick with him.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

If I had a job that could support us both then yeah I don't give a **** what they do. But if I'm struggling and they could help out but don't for whatever reason, it's not gonna cause me to end a relationship but **** is just gonna be more stressful which is gonna make me a less pleasant person to be around.


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

LawfulStupid said:


> See that's the problem with having a signature that addresses everyone, sometimes your message doesn't quite... gel with it.


Explain because my comment was about _my_ preferences alone.
Telling someone that they can find happiness and love DOES NOT equal that person is me. I also like men, that doesn't mean my signature excludes women finding love.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i can accept them being a temporarily unemployed- in between jobs or just down on their luck in this economy etc, but they have to be putting forth an honest effort. and if after a while that effort isnt materializing into anything then they would have to be willing to look into other avenues or just suck it up and take a **** job with **** pay. i guess what i'm getting at here is that they have to have a strong sense of personal responsibility, because at the end of the day society - and other people - owe you squat, and to think any otherwise is just plain entitlement.

then again perhaps if i made enough to let all my loved ones mooch off of me i wouldn't be saying that, who knows? ㄟ( ▔, ▔ )ㄏ


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't know. I wouldn't get serious with someone who didn't work, I don't want to fund someone else's life, that's not a relationship dynamic that I'm comfortable with. . As far as casually dating someone though, or just having sex with them, I can't imagine caring.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Would be nice but it's not a deal breaker.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't mind.

When I started dating an ex boyfriend of mine, he was in a bad place financially. It may happen if someone's a freelancer. Some months in the relationship he got a LOT of work and his good reputation touched ceiling. His income increased a lot, suddenly. In his field if you get a handful of good clients you're set. When we broke up he was in a really good place financially - he was about to buy a place. 

What I really liked about him is that he was proud and didn't ask for money when he had problems. He was too proud to even let me pay for dates (I payed sneakily nevertheless).


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Working or in school full-time studying something that will lead to a job. Temporary unemployment is okay, long-term not so much.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Depends on the situation, honestly; ie, if they aren't working because they're going to school or working through something (ie depression, anxiety, etc) then I wouldn't expect them to be working as I'd want them to focus on getting through that first.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I obviously don't care, and if I could support someone I was in a long term relationship with I would but right now I could probably afford to buy them coffee lol... And that's not something I can think about as feasible with my current circumstances.

In the long term I don't need to know that they're looking for work, if I could support them I wouldn't want them taking a ****ty minimum wage job they're going to hate because I care about them. As long as they don't expect/demand things. I just need to know that even if they have bad days, they haven't given up on life itself and we can do stuff together like go for walks, watch ducks doing their thing and laugh and still have fun. And ideally they'd have like some kind of creative hobby: writing, making art work, filming things, photography, music, programming, web design, woodwork, jewellery making, really anything - cooking meth, you know? OK last one isn't serious let's calm down. 

Again this is all hypothetical. I know I couldn't have someone move in with me that I don't really know though, you know? So like ideally they'd have somewhere to stay and not be homeless and need a place right that second. If they're homeless later after we've known each other a while, then sure, they could just move in.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

poll results like these are telling. Yet there are still delusional people who argue that women don't have higher expectations than men. ***** please.


----------



## RetroAesthetic (Sep 26, 2015)

Somewhat disheartening, yet understandable that most people here require them to have a job. I don't have a job yet, though I don't expect a girlfriend to financially support me - I just want to give/receive a little love.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

saya2077 said:


> Explain because my comment was about _my_ preferences alone.


I only meant the ''you are awesome'' part and overall supportive tone, following a rather judgmental post. Bit of an incongruity.


----------



## LustfulLibra91 (Oct 17, 2015)

coeur_brise said:


> I'm pretty sure I used to not care when I had absolutely no job, but now that I've been employed it seems a bit more important. Plus age factors into that since im no spring chicken. All in all though, I do accept their life situation whether it be they are working or not. Ambition is good thing.


Refreshing perspective from the female team. Seems like most women are looking for a sugar-daddy. I also think it really depends on a person's situation & also what you define as a "job" too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I'm 28 and probably wouldn't date someone under 25 in which case the answer is most likely yes. That being said, if they were studying towards a passion then I'd find that equally important and would be happy to date someone in that situation.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

It would all depend on the circumstance. Their having a job isn't necessary under the right circumstances. Most of the working class doesn't define themselves by their job.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

McFly said:


> I actually thought it would be more skewed towards guys needing to be employed.
> 
> Right now with women it's 50/50, so I guess the jobless loser stereotype isn't as strong anymore. Even though the women have higher standards than the men, the results are reasonable enough to show that women aren't that picky. At least on SAS that is.


hmm... it was when I posted my initial comment. Currently, almost twice as many women expect guys to have a job though.

I will continue to monitor the results, but I am naturally skeptical. I think a lot of people voted the way they did just to make me look bad. It's most likely a conspiracy.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

RetroAesthetic said:


> Somewhat disheartening, yet understandable that most people here require them to have a job. I don't have a job yet, though I don't expect a girlfriend to financially support me - *I just want to give/receive a little love*.


Sorry, not happening unless you have something to offer initially. Having no job just ruined your chances as it seems being financially stable (having a job) is a prerequisite in a woman's point of view. As is having a vehicle and being socially confident.


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

If I did I'd be a hypocrite, so no.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

McFly said:


> Its 11 women expecting their partner to have a job, to 12 not expecting them to have a job.
> 
> Not that the poll needs live TV coverage or anything but if people answered honestly that's interesting that women appear more lenient towards work than previously though.


oh, I see what you mean. I was comparing guys to girls. Still, probably a conspiracy.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

It's not a deal breaker if she doesn't have a job, but she's got to bring something to the table... like dinner.

Every adult I live with will have a job. Either they work in the workforce or they work as a homemaker, but everyone works.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

No

But then we aint living together so its not like there needs to be any sort of ridiculous strict 50/50 bills agreement in place or anything..

If by the time we did go on to living together and she was still not working I'd expect her to be at least trying..coz I aint up for no damn moochers!

I know how ****ty it can be to get a job though, I don't want any kids either so its not like we need to save for any of that crap 

This is all in fantasy land though, chronically single r us.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

This poll results are nothing surprising. Just as I've expected.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Not having a job these days especially for people my age doesn't exactly mean "lazy basement-living-extraordinaire". So I don't care. Also, there are some people that are still in school full-time which would make it difficult to hold a job. As long as they're doing something useful and productive I would stick around.


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

_I'm a woman and I expect the person I'm dating to have a job.

_I selected this but it doesn't necessarily have to be a job. They could be searching, or it could also be school. So long as they're aspiring to something. I don't want kids; I don't want to have to support someone I'm in a relationship with like they're a kid.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

M0rbid said:


> This poll results are nothing surprising. Just as I've expected.


I know right lol.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

If he does have a job he has to be in school.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

No, I don't expect them to have a job. Especially considering the fact that we're in College.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't need no freeloaders tryna' steal my gold.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Don't care. But they need to have some-kind of revenue because i'm not rich.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Twelve Keyz said:


> poll results like these are telling. Yet there are still delusional people who argue that women don't have higher expectations than men. ***** please.


I think a lot of the guys answering no just aren't really thinking it through that well. Seriously, think about. Picture dating someone who doesn't work, and do you seriously like that idea!?! Also would you seriously want to not work and have a woman support you? I'd be disgusted with myself if I was an adult being taken care of.

For most guys, it's not a turn on for a woman to have a job, or ambitions, goals, interests or anything at all that isn't t&a really. So if you're thinking with your dick when answering then of course you'll say you don't care about them having a job. If you really think it through though and imagine what life would be like, I think more would say they expect their partner to have a job.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I think a lot of the guys answering no just aren't really thinking it through that well. Seriously, think about. Picture dating someone who doesn't work, and do you seriously like that idea!?! Also would you seriously want to not work and have a woman support you? I'd be disgusted with myself if I was an adult being taken care of.
> 
> For most guys, it's not a turn on for a woman to have a job, or ambitions, goals, interests or anything at all that isn't t&a really. So if you're thinking with your dick when answering then of course you'll say you don't care about them having a job. If you really think it through though and imagine what life would be like, I think more would say they expect their partner to have a job.


you underestimate how desperate most guys are.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

hmnut said:


> It's not a deal breaker if she doesn't have a job, but she's got to bring something to the table... like dinner.
> 
> Every adult I live with will have a job. Either they work in the workforce or they work as a homemaker, but everyone works.


Yep! Even if it's going to school or practicing an important skill.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm a woman and the person I'm dating doesn't have a job. But he's a very successful man, in my opinion. He understands life, people better than anyone I know. And he understand ME, which matters most of all.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I think a lot of the guys answering no just aren't really thinking it through that well. Seriously, think about. Picture dating someone who doesn't work, and do you seriously like that idea!?! Also would you seriously want to not work and have a woman support you? I'd be disgusted with myself if I was an adult being taken care of.
> 
> For most guys, it's not a turn on for a woman to have a job, or ambitions, goals, interests or anything at all that isn't t&a really. So if you're thinking with your dick when answering then of course you'll say you don't care about them having a job. If you really think it through though and imagine what life would be like, I think more would say they expect their partner to have a job.


See hmnut's response.

Also, I think most guys appreciate a woman having a career, ambitions, interests, etc., and I do too.

You shouldn't speak poorly of others en masse or you'll come to doubt you're on your own side.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I think there is a difference between being *employed* and being *productive*.

I don't expect the person I date to be employed, but I expect them to be engaged in something purposeful. And that could be volunteering, homemaking, school, etc., if that is how they see their time best used.

I'd have a tough time accepting a partner that couldn't or refused to contribute in some productive fashion or have a defined direction towards it they were making active progress on.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Dating is like marriage now?

I don't want to date your wallet or your career. I would want to date the person. I'm not even sure if I would ask or care what your job is on the first date. I'd care more about your face and your morals.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

uh I probably wouldn't but instead I'd expect myself to have a job.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I think a lot of the guys answering no just aren't really thinking it through that well. Seriously, think about. Picture dating someone who doesn't work, and do you seriously like that idea!?!


You seem shocked that some people wouldn't actually care if the person they're dating has a job or not. I can tell you honestly that i don't give a crap. There can be many reasons leading to unemployment, anxiety, depression, or just a ****ty job market... why would i judge someone on their job if i like their personality and can relate to them? Genuine relationships seem too rare to be wasted on such bs. Of course i answered thinking about dating not living together. But even then it wouldn't be a deal breaker as long as i already trust her. I assume i wouldn't date a girl that's just looking for a wallet in the first place.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

senkora said:


> See hmnut's response.
> 
> Also, I think most guys appreciate a woman having a career, ambitions, interests, etc., and I do too.
> 
> You shouldn't speak poorly of others en masse or you'll come to doubt you're on your own side.


I didn't say guys wouldn't care about those things, in fact my point was that if you really thought about it you'd realize you do care about those factors. I said it wasn't a turn on, guys don't hear about a woman's job and get a stiffy over it (whereas it seems women actually get turned on by men's high status jobs)


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I expect them to do more than play video games, watch porn, and get high.


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

Although I have a job, I hope to some day have a _better_ job to a level where if I WERE to ever get married or have kids....then it wouldn't be necessary for my spouse to have a job either. Having a stay at home wife who could take care of the cooking, cleaning, laundry, making sure bills were paid, ect would be glorious if she were okay doing that full-time that is.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Grand said:


> As someone who doesn't have a job (and might never have one due to anxiety), I wouldn't expect the person I was dating to have a job.
> 
> The only problem is we couldn't live together or make it on our own.


Couldn't live together or make it by yourselves? I don't understand...


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

I need no children dangling along

I'd reset my preferential filters to open and work out later. compromise

smoking
energy
intelligence
wit
by default be just like me & like me
their parents or siblings might judge new partner


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I think it needs to be judged on an individual basis. Someone who can't work due to crippling depression/anxiety is an understandable case as opposed to someone who just lives off of their parent's savings. Hence why these polls tend to give a vague outlook and people end up getting butthurt because they think it personally applies to them.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Not really. It makes things easier obviously, but I know how hard and ruthless it is out there.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Doesn't this really depend on the specific situation though? I'm studying so this doesn't really apply to me since it's pretty much a given that you either won't be working or will be on some minimum wage job just to get by, but if I wasn't, there's so many factors to consider.
Does she expect me to support her financially? In that case, hell no, at least early on (obviously once you've lived together for a while this might change). I'm not paying for someone else's life. If you got by BEFORE you met me, you can get by after. Is she looking for a job? Why doesn't she have a job? What if she's looking and can't find one? I mean, in what universe am I going to be like "Hey, I feel a strong connection with you, think you're beautiful and smart and amazing and we have so much in common..... but nah, I won't date you because the economy kinda sucks right now". What if she loses her job after we start dating, should I just dump her then?

Seriously, there is no clear answer to these situations that you can apply to every scenario.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Grand said:


> Because if no one is working, there will obviously be no income... so yeah, we couldn't live together or make it financially on our own. You kind of need money to live, you know.


Sorry, I misread your post. Derp.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I think for me it's mostly about having compatible values. I can't imagine being romantically attracted to someone who doesn't care about their own development, or about making the world a better place somehow for other people.

Obviously different people have different limitations. Some people are just not employable for one reason or another. But that doesn't mean they can't improve themselves or contribute in some way or other. It's that desire to be a better person, to make the world a better place, that's essential for me. I don't care if you're working, a student, an artist, caring for dependents, or volunteering. But do _something_. It's got nothing to do with money. I don't want to be supported; I have my own career (and hopefully money, soon).

Stagnation is death. Despair, apathy, indifference, boredom are just really unpleasant sensations for me and I'm not going to invite them into my life.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

voted yes but as long as they pitch in on dates i don't care. my girlfriend and i go ~50/50 on everything and sometimes we'll take turns paying for stuff.

i'm always ****ing broke so there's no way i'm paying for everything all the time


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't think I would care as long as I can support myself. And I don't see myself getting married or having kids.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Robley said:


> I'd hope so but I wouldn't dismiss someone for it.


Pretty much this.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Who cares?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

truant said:


> I think for me it's mostly about having compatible values. I can't imagine being romantically attracted to someone who doesn't care about their own development, or about making the world a better place somehow for other people.
> 
> Obviously different people have different limitations. Some people are just not employable for one reason or another. But that doesn't mean they can't improve themselves or contribute in some way or other. It's that desire to be a better person, to make the world a better place, that's essential for me. I don't care if you're working, a student, an artist, caring for dependents, or volunteering. But do _something_. It's got nothing to do with money. I don't want to be supported; I have my own career (and hopefully money, soon).
> 
> Stagnation is death. Despair, apathy, indifference, boredom are just really unpleasant sensations for me and I'm not going to invite them into my life.


Actually .... now that you mention it. That's pretty good. 

But I still don't really care, she just has to be crazy about me.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Ah... those poll results are not shocking at all.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

I wouldn't mind if he didn't have a job, as long as he isn't solely depending on me financially. I can understand that people have different circumstances. However it would become a problem if we wanted to move into together etc. I guess


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes as my pay is not enough to support two people if i get 100k+ a year it wont worry me much


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

CheezusCrust said:


> Do your duty and vote.
> 
> Edit: When you answer, I mean in all scenarios, ranging from whether the person simply doesn't want to or has a disability or something similar that prevents them from working.


Not only do I expect to her to have a job but a career also. It's surprising how hard it is to find someone who has those things.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I have to say yes. I hate to base a relationship on that but I cannot work and my attempts to get disability have failed. A relationship needs money from somewhere to do even simple things. I may dislike it but I don't know if that situation will ever change.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

yes because i have a job and i'm not letting some loser freeload


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Touka said:


> yes because i have a job and i'm not letting some loser freeload


Great attitude!


----------



## neckbeard (Jun 23, 2014)

Doesn't need to currently have a job, but must have a source of money from somewhere else (parents, savings, whatever), because I'm not rich and can't afford to sustain another person.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Touka said:


> yes because i have a job and i'm not letting some loser freeload


What if they're in uni?


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

SaladDays said:


> What if they're in uni?


I would seriously question how they could afford uni without a job lol


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Touka said:


> I would seriously question how they could afford uni without a job lol


One word, flag even:


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Not having a job these days especially for people my age doesn't exactly mean "lazy basement-living-extraordinaire". So I don't care. Also, there are some people that are still in school full-time which would make it difficult to hold a job. As long as they're doing something useful and productive I would stick around.


Basically my answer ^


----------



## RiversBetweenUs (Nov 22, 2015)

I was with someone who was lazy, freeloaded off of me, played games, and blamed the economy on his lack of job. Conveniently, when I quit, he found a job a week later. 

I can't support my SO while I am working hard. I take great pride in hard work and would need to be involved with someone who shares this value. 

If someone was trying to look for a job, I may consider it. But they would need to find something in a couple of months of dating. 

I just am not looking to be someone's mother. If someone is too mentally ill to get a job... then I would have to pass. I would need to be with someone who would suck it up and try to work. I didn't have the choice to not work and my anxiety was pretty bad back then.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah. I want them to have a good job or have the desire to have a good job. I like ambition (because I am ambitious).


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

I wouldn't mind if she was between jobs or going back to school. I'm not in a hurry to settle down and move into a big house as a couple or anything like that.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

tea111red said:


> Yeah. *I want them to have a good job* or have the desire to have a good job. *I like ambition* (because *I am ambitious*).


Do *you* have a good job? errr


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

M0rbid said:


> Do you have a good job? Don't.... lie.....


Yes, it's a good job, in the the fact that I enjoy it, learn a lot, and am getting a good foundation for what I eventually want to do. I don't plan on doing the job I have right now for years and years, though. I *have the desire to get and am working towards getting a better job in the future.*

Don't even try and set me up here.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

tea111red said:


> Yes, it's a good job, in the the fact that I enjoy it, learn a lot, and am getting a good foundation for what I eventually want to do. I don't plan on doing the job I have right now for years and years, though. I *have the desire to get and am working towards getting a better job in the future.*
> 
> Don't even try and set me up here.


lol good answer.


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

No scrubs for me. He better have a job. 

No, better yet, he needs to have a career, haha.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, I don't make enough to be a sugar daddy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

No as long as she's trying whether it be in school or looking for work that's all I ask. I just went through the hell of unemployment so I understand the struggle and I also understand how s***ty it feels to be put down when you're trying but people think you aren't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

If she was around my age it would be a bit strange for her not to have any sort of job so I guess yes, I would expect her to have a job.

I don't care a whole lot what it is and don't care how much she makes as long as the job isn't hurting her or others and she is reasonably happy doing it. If she happens to be in school then I can understand only having a part time job or no job.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

The answers are why I'm not even considering dating until I get some job. But I'd probably still get judged and shamed anyway for working retail or fast food.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

In this global economy?
No, i would never think less of anyone for not having a job, it is hard to get a job these days and it will only get harder.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

SilentStrike said:


> In this global economy?
> No, i would never think less of anyone for not having a job, *it is hard to get a job these days *and it will only get harder.


Only if they understood. But in reality its more like:


----------



## OMGallthenamesaretaken (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm in college soooo.... most girls here dont have jobs. I wouldnt date a girl who just wants to leech off my wallet though. I hope for my wife (if i ever have one) to have a job.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

SilentStrike said:


> In this global economy?
> No, i would never think less of anyone for not having a job, it is hard to get a job these days and it will only get harder.


Doesn't matter.. Look at those poll results!


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, she should have a job. Or at least be trying to find one. I guess only in certain circumstances it would be ok. Like if she is a millionaire.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I now realise how expensive relationships can be though, I mean you want to go out and do things with them, places to eat, places to visit etc etc and even with us both splitting costs 50/50 it's bloody exy. Knowing all this now, I'd not date someone who would be unable to put in their 50% in our adventures, be them cheap or expensive ones. I'm certainly not a charity. That's only part of the issue though because I'd need to know the person I am dating has their own meaningful life outside of whatever time we spend together as well and I would hate to feel like I was the only source of entertainment in their life, they definitely need to be achieving their own goals elsewhere.


----------



## StupidApostates (Dec 11, 2015)

At least some source of income and a little stability. Money's a thing that people fight about, ive dated a few mooches and i'm not doing that anymore. i'm not completely supporting someone. I barely make enough to support myself.


----------

